# Best 120mm case fan?



## RevengE (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys Looking for 2 more 120mm to go at the top of my Cosmos S which are the best flowing?


----------



## itsover65 (Feb 9, 2009)

Is noise a problem, or does it not matter?
If noise is not an issue I'd recommend this fan.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054


----------



## KBD (Feb 9, 2009)

itsover65 said:


> Is noise a problem, or does it not matter?



+1 on that.

Also, LED or non-LED?


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 9, 2009)

There is a lot of very good fans out there, i have tried those and they are great.
Scythe make very reliable silent fans like this one 20dba and 49cfm http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=17747&vpn=SFF21E&manufacture=Scythe
Noctua 20 dba 54 cfm and strong pressure for a silent fan (perfect for radiators and heatsinks) http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=27129&vpn=NF-P12-1300&manufacture=Noctua


----------



## RevengE (Feb 9, 2009)

really noise it not an issue my 4870x2 already sounds like a Jet lol. leds it can be either or.


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 9, 2009)

If noise really isn't an issue i have a fan for you in my pile of junk. 220 cfm 59 dba dual motor that sounds like an airplane at takeoff. Don`t plug it if it is not secured, this thing fly! 
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12gf.html


----------



## J-Man (Feb 9, 2009)

I recommend the fans I use on my CPU cooler, Scythe S-FLEX 1600rpm which push 63cfm and are only 29dba.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 9, 2009)

I actually got 2 more Scythe S-FLEX 1600rpm fans today for my watercooling build so I'll be using 4 Scythe S-FLEX 1600rpm fans on my quad radiator.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2009)

I love the pana fans they can be pretty dam silent.

Here's the 120mms i use all though there 120x38
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705003

Here's a link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...E&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=panaflow


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054 Most silent shit ever! As u can see it's deactivated, where do u live so i can find a site where it ships to that place.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 9, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054 Most silent shit ever! As u can see it's deactivated, where do u live so i can find a site where it ships to that place.



I live in good ole Ohio.


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 9, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I live in good ole Ohio.



 for some reason my link auto changed. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185049 This one. Here to buy. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6096/fan-317/Scythe_Kama_120mm_PWM_Fan_DFS122512L-PWM.html


----------



## AsRock (Feb 10, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> for some reason my link auto changed. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185049 This one. Here to buy. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6096/fan-317/Scythe_Kama_120mm_PWM_Fan_DFS122512L-PWM.html



HEHE  i was thinking WTF it's not deactivated. Although that one you posted court my eye however i do like the larger motors on fans as the tend to last longer.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 10, 2009)

DELTAS!!! 220cFM!!! ENTER THE WINDTUNNEL!!! *screamz*


----------



## nafets (Feb 10, 2009)

+1 for the previously mentioned Scythe S-FLEX series fans. Very good quality. They may be more expensive than other cheaper options out there, but are worth every penny. 

Currently using undervolted SFF21F's for my CPU heatsink and case exhaust...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

Scythe Slipstream


----------



## bldegle2 (Mar 4, 2009)

another vote for S-Flex....have three 74CFM's going right now, one on each Freezone and another on the Rad, gonna replace the 120mm in the PS with a 68CFM S-Flex unit to get rid of some more noise....

definately worth consideration.....and they move a good amount of air rather silently...

laterzzzz.................


----------

